# مشاريع تخرج لما تشوفها مش هتعرف تعلق ...........



## نادية (20 يناير 2007)




----------



## نادية (20 يناير 2007)

المزيد............


----------



## نادية (20 يناير 2007)




----------



## نادية (20 يناير 2007)




----------



## arc_fares (20 يناير 2007)

لا املك الا ان اقول مشروع رائع , تسقيف جميل وتفاصيل اجمل , القطاعات روعة , تسللسل العرض و الاخراج وتطور الفكرة واضح بشكل جميل وهذا بالنسبة لمشروع المركز الثقافي الاسيوي ........
المشاريع الاخرى جميل .
في انتظار المزيد وجزاك الله خير .
ودمتم


----------



## نادية (20 يناير 2007)

شكرا الك يا اخ فارس على هالرد ........
وسرعة تجاوبك


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (21 يناير 2007)

لا لازم اعلق 
كمان لا تتحكمي في ردودنا 
على العموم مشاريع رائعة


----------



## ميس معمارية (21 يناير 2007)

شيء رائع جدا بل واكثر من رائع تسلمي على هالمشاركة


----------



## سامي الدعيس (22 يناير 2007)

فعلا مشاريع رائعة تعبر عن رقي ذوق مصمميها


----------



## sarah (22 يناير 2007)

مشاريع مدهلة حقا:59:


----------



## نادية (22 يناير 2007)

شكرا كثير يا اخ سامى , ميس , اخت الشهيدين , سارة وكل اللى راح يعلقواا على الموضوع
على هالردود


----------



## نادية (22 يناير 2007)

المزيد............


----------



## metalsword (22 يناير 2007)

الأخت نادية المحترمة 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لاأستطيع أن أخفي إعجابي بمشروع من هذا المستوى .
موقع عام جميل جداً, ترابط كتلي مدروس, الواجهات رائعة .
الأجمل, الذوق الرفيع لمن انتقى وقدم لنا .
مشكورة جداً ,و الأمل أن تقدمي لنا المزيد.


----------



## مهندس مغرور (22 يناير 2007)

الصراحة
مشاريع مش مش عادية 
مشاريع ولا فى الاحلام


----------



## Adel Saadani (22 يناير 2007)

عطاء متميز أخت نادية 
ولو أني تمنيت بعض الشروحات الإضافية حول المشاريع الأخيرة


----------



## cad for all (23 يناير 2007)

بصراحة يا اخت نادية المشروع الاول جيد ولكن لا اسطتيع قول انه مشروع تخرج لأنه ليس كبير بالحجم الكافي ليصبح مشروع تخرج ولكن هذا لا يمنع ان يكون المشروع ذو فكرة وتصميم جيد كما ان مستوي الاخراج ايضا ممتاز
اما بالنسبة للمشاريع الاخري فهي مشاريع تخرج جيده وانا اعرفها جيدا اعرف اصحابها فأنا من نفس كليتهم وشكرا للأخت نادية 


اخوكي : علي الشناوي


----------



## م/ ميدو (23 يناير 2007)

متشكرين ياباش مهندسة


----------



## engramy (23 يناير 2007)

:81: 
بدوووووووووووووووووووووون تعليق​


----------



## م.نهيل (23 يناير 2007)

مشاريع اكتر من رائعة 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندسة مي (23 يناير 2007)

ما شاء الله .. 
مشااااااااااااااااااااااريع رهييييبة جد اجدا


----------



## shetos__7 (23 يناير 2007)

مشاريع رائعة فعلا وعندك حق يا على الدفعه ديه كان فيها مشاريع كويسه جداااا وأنشاألله هرفع باقى مشاريع الدفعه ديه بعد الأمتحانات .
وربنا معاك يا بشمهندس على 
أخوك سامح شيتوس.......


----------



## ToKSeeDo (24 يناير 2007)

الله الله الله الله

ايه الجمال والروعة دي

تسلم ايدك يا نادية على المجهود


----------



## babysmile154 (26 يناير 2007)

مشاريع رائعه فعلا تعقد


----------



## لميـــاء (28 يناير 2007)

مشاريع متميزه حقاااااا


----------



## MiGOOO2003k (28 يناير 2007)

مشاريع جيدة .... شكرااا على المشاركةةةةةةةة ........ ولكن لية تعليق هل تعريفى اصحاب المشاريع اعتقد اننى اعرف الكثير منهم


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (28 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
تصميم رائع ماشاء الله 
فية دقة واهتمام بتفاصيل
بإضافة الى اهتمام كيفة الاستفادة من النماذج المحيطة
جزاك الله خير على هذا المشروع


----------



## مهندس قيد التعليم (28 يناير 2007)

الف شكر لك يا متميزه


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (29 يناير 2007)

*أعتقد ماعد فيه كلام يتقال بعد هذا كله عن المشاريع
ولكن يبقى أن أشكرك على اضافتك لها ,,,,,
وعلى افادتك لنا,,,,,
فشكرا لكى,,,,*


----------



## Abo3ly (30 يناير 2007)

الأخت نادية المحترمة 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أشكرك على مجهودك الوفير وأرجو معرفة مصدر المشاريع
وشكرا


----------



## eng.sara (30 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
فعلا المشاريع تحف معماريه.
فى التصميم والواجهات وتجميع الكتل وتجميع الشاسيه نفسه .
انا اعجز عن مجموعه المشاريع هذة


----------



## اللص الطائر (2 فبراير 2007)

لا استطيع ان اقول غير جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك واعانك الله 
وننتظر منك المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## نهاد (2 فبراير 2007)

فعلا مشاريع راقية 
يعطيكي الف عافية


----------



## نادية (2 فبراير 2007)

شكرا الكم على ردودكم المميزة 
ويعطيكم الف عافية وشكرا كثير .................


----------



## cad for all (2 فبراير 2007)

بنشكر الاخت نادية علي المشاريع بس هل تعلمين من هم اصحاب هذه المشاريع سؤال حضرتك ما ردتيش علية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## نادية (2 فبراير 2007)

مرحبا ياcad for all شكرا كثير على الرد
وطبعا انا ما بعرف مين هم اصحاب هاى المشاريع بس الله يوفقهم 
وانا كان قصدى افيد .............


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (2 فبراير 2007)

المشاريع جدا متميزة
أكثر ما أعجبني في المشروع الآسيوي هو مراحل تطور الفكرة
أتمنى لكم التوفيق في حياتكم العملية وألا تموت هذه القدرات الهائلة في معترك الواقع


----------



## زهاء حديد (3 فبراير 2007)

مشكورة جدا ياخت نادية فعلا مشروع جميل علىكل المستويات تقديم و انشاء ننتضر منك المزيد


----------



## nognoga (3 فبراير 2007)

ana fe3lan mesh 3arfa a2ool 7aga


----------



## مازن هندي (3 فبراير 2007)

ارجو اضافة البلان


----------



## hasanat75 (4 فبراير 2007)

شكرررراااااااااااا واتمنى المزيد


----------



## زهاء حديد (4 فبراير 2007)

cad for all انت قلت انك تعرف اصحاب هده المشاريع ممكن تعرفنا بكيتك و من اي بلد الى عندها فنانين مثل هيك وممكن تورين مشاريع اخرى من كليتكم


----------



## مهندسة البناء (4 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك على هذه الاضافة الرائعة
ونتمنى ان نرى المزيد من ابداعاتكم
تحياتي


----------



## السعدني (4 فبراير 2007)

جميله خاصه اخر اربع مشاريع


----------



## نادية (11 فبراير 2007)

شكرا كثير على هاى الردود يا جماعة وعقبال مشاريعنا التخرج


----------



## manarrr (12 فبراير 2007)

ma sha2 alla


----------



## AALAWA (13 فبراير 2007)

الف 10000000000000000000000000000 شكر


----------



## safaahabib (13 فبراير 2007)

يعطيكي ألف عافية وإنشاء الله نشوف مشروعكم التخرج مثلها


----------



## *red rose* (14 فبراير 2007)

راااااائع جدااااا


----------



## الأمل موجود (14 مارس 2007)

رائع ....................


----------



## miro1_6 (14 مارس 2007)

ايه الحلاوة دى بس
ماشاء الله عليكى يا نادية
ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااازة بكل المقاييس
مش غريبة عليكى
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## wesaaaa (14 مارس 2007)

الف الف شكر ودائما في تفوق يارب


----------



## كول جيرل (16 مارس 2007)

شكرا علي مجهودك


----------



## م.خلدون ابوزيد (16 مارس 2007)

بصراحة شى رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا 
وجزيكم اللة خيرااااااااا
وشكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## cad for all (16 مارس 2007)

يا اخت زهي انا في كليه هندسه في مصر في الاكاديميه الخاصة بجامعة مصر الدوليه لعلوم التكنولوجيا وهي بأسم اكاديميه الهندسه المعماريه وتكنولوجيا اداره الاعمال بمدينه 6 اكتوبر ويشرفني انني ساعدت في هذه المشاريع وان اصحابها هم اصدقائي ولكن للاسف انا مشغول جدا في دراستي وسوف اعرض عليكم باقي المشاريع في وقت لاحق ومنها المشروع الاول علي الدفعه


----------



## New_Arch (17 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وربنا يسترها معانا وتعدي ايام الدراسة على خير


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (17 مارس 2007)

موضوع متميز من عضوه متميزة وابنتظار ابداعاتك


----------



## فنونه (17 مارس 2007)

من جدشكلك تعبانه عليه يعطيكالف الف عافيه


----------



## همسات الليل (18 مارس 2007)

أنا عاجزه عن التعبير مشاريع رائعه ومشاركه متميزة منك وفعلا أشكرك على أفادتك لنا


----------



## المهندس25 (18 مارس 2007)

شكراا جزيلااااااااااااااا


----------



## نادية (21 أبريل 2007)

شكرا كثير الكم على ردودكم المميزة وعطاءكم وتسلموا كلكم يا رب
...


----------



## أريج الايمان (21 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم مشاريع رائعة جدا جزاكي الله خيرا :12: :75:


----------



## كلكامش (21 أبريل 2007)

عاشت ايدك يا نادية والله المشاريع حلوة كثير


----------



## عابر القلوب (27 أبريل 2007)

*عضو مو مميز*

يعطيك العافيه :14:


----------



## م . هنادي (28 أبريل 2007)

بصراحة أنا وعم شوفن ما خطرلي غير سؤال واحد مين هنن المهندسين الي بدرسوا هيك مشاريع لأنو التصميم ابداع ما اختلفنا بس التنفيذ هو الاساس مو؟؟؟


----------



## حازم نجم (28 أبريل 2007)

*important for the future*

انا لي ملاحظة : لو شفتو مباني الشارقة كل تصاميمها المعمارية تعتمد على العمارة والتصميم الاسلامي لاتو على المدى البعيد البناء والابراج الموجودة في دبي مثلا ستعتبر كحضارة غربية موجودة في بلاد عربية فلا بد من الانتباه لمثل هذه الامور 
انا بعتقد انها في غاية الاهمية 

والتصميم الاسلامي العمراتي فريد من نوعه فياريت تكونو من الناس اللي بتعمل على ترسيح الحضارة الاسلامية في التصميم


----------



## sirin (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا ناديا مشكورة حبيبتي............


----------



## sirin (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا ناديا مشكورة حبيبتي............


----------



## aymanxxx (29 أبريل 2007)

والله مش لاقى كلام اقوله غير !!!!!! بسم الله ماشاء الله !!!!!!


----------



## اريز (29 أبريل 2007)

مافي كلام يعني يعني تمام التمام


----------



## غدير القدومي (29 أبريل 2007)

الله يباركلك مجهووووووود رائع وواضح الجهد العظيم اللي وصلك لهيك مشروع راقي ورائع ومتكامل وما عليه حكي الله يباركلك في كل أعمالك


----------



## سعيد بالبيد (1 مايو 2007)

شكرا لكل من ساهم في انجاح هذا المنتدى المتميز


----------



## سعيد بالبيد (1 مايو 2007)

شكرا لكل من ساهم في انجاح هذا المنتدى المتميز


----------



## نادية (1 مايو 2007)

شكرا ليكم كلكم على هالردود الرائعة والمشجعة والله وان شاء الله بتشوفوا مشروعى التخرج اللى
قارب على الانتهاء واكيد ان شاء الله يعجبكم..........


----------



## أروى (1 مايو 2007)

مشاريع بجد رائعة


----------



## الفلوجي (1 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ليس المشروع المعماري شكل فقط بل ابعاد وتحليلات المشروع ككل مشروع ميز ولكن يحتاج الكثير من التهذيب لان الروعة لا تكمن في الشكل فقط.....!! المشروع مميز


----------



## مهندس لؤي (2 مايو 2007)

مشكورة لجهودك ومزيدا من العطاء


----------



## احمد فيتروني (3 مايو 2007)

wonderfull


----------



## الحرية84 (4 مايو 2007)

بدوووووووووووووووووووووون تعليق


----------



## نزف الجرح (30 يونيو 2007)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## م.حمودي (30 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
المشروع بصراحة جميل ومتعوب عليه وخاصة في الاخراج
وأكثر شيء أعجبني على عجاله هو الأسقف والاضاءة الداخلية
لكني حملت المشروع و راح أفحصه بعدين 
وياليت يا كنت شرحتي لنا عن المشوع لو قليلا
وشكرا


----------



## عاشقة الفردوس (30 يونيو 2007)

لا تعليق ما دام انك ما تريدينا نعلق بس حلوووووووووووووووو


----------



## المعمار العراقي (1 يوليو 2007)

بـــــــــــــــــارك الله فيكي موضوع متعوب في فعلا...............مشكورة


----------



## jankeez (2 يوليو 2007)

*student project*

student project


----------



## محمود ابن توفيق (2 يوليو 2007)

مواضيع متنوعة وجامدة


----------



## vrayman (2 يوليو 2007)

بصراحة مشراريع ممتازه جدا
فكر تصميمي جميل جدا 
جهد رائع تشكر عليه


----------



## سمير الشيب (3 يوليو 2007)

عنجد مشروع حلو كثير


----------



## ابو زياد القاسمى (3 يوليو 2007)

انا اتاكدت النهارده انى مش مصنف من ضمن المهندسين ولو دنتنى كده يبقى احسن اروح اخد دبلوم واقعد فى البيت...
مشكووووره جدا بشمهندسه ناديه 
فعلا مشاريع ملهاش حل


----------



## maxim7313 (3 يوليو 2007)

مشكورة اخت نادية على المشاركة الرائعة وانشا الله تستمري بمثل هذة المشاركات الرائعة والجميلة


----------



## المهندس قسام (4 يوليو 2007)

ماشاءالله .

مشاريع قوية .. الله اكبر


----------



## عبدالفتا الشامي (4 يوليو 2007)

*مجهود جبار*

بصراحه ان هذا مجهود جبار ومتميز والف شكر على هذا بس ياريت وكان هناك شرح اوتعليق على كل ماورد ومجهود تشكري عليه كتيير ونمتى المزيد


----------



## بغداد الرشيد (5 يوليو 2007)

الصراحة مجهود رائع في تجميع هذه المشاريع الرائعة


----------



## hassandiab (5 يوليو 2007)

الله ينور بس اعتقد ان ده مش مستوى مشروع تخرج انا اسف بس انا فكرتها مشاريع تانيه تالته مثلا انما تخرج معتقدش وانا اسف لو ردى فية شويه من التصلد


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (6 يوليو 2007)

شكراا اوى اوى اوى على المجهود العظيم دة


----------



## حاتم خليفه بن علي (9 يوليو 2007)

الاخت ناديه السلام عليكم 
لااستطيع الاان اقول مشروع فوق الممتاز واتمنا من الله تعالى ان تقدم لنا كل ما هو جديد فلن تستحقين وبكل جداره وفخر ان اقف وبكل تواضع واقدم لكى اعجابى على مشروعكى المتميز


----------



## سارة فاروق (9 يوليو 2007)

ممتاززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## القابض (23 سبتمبر 2007)

المشاريع جد رائعة


----------



## first-arch (23 سبتمبر 2007)

شيء رائع جدا بل واكثر من رائع تسلمي على هالمشاركة


----------



## alaanabil (23 سبتمبر 2007)

مشاريع جامده ما شاء الله
ويا رب اقدر اعمل زيها فى التخرج
السنه ده وشكرا على المشاركه الجامده ده
دعواتكم


----------



## alaa_1986 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

فعلا مش عارفة اعلق 
المشاريع متعوب عليها اوييييييي وكمان الاخراج فيها جميل 
ربنا يوفق الناس كلها وتقدر تعمل حاجات جميلة كدا والناس اللي وصلت للمستوى دا ربنا يوفقها اكتر واكتر
شكرا على المجهود وعرض المشاريع


----------



## raghad (25 سبتمبر 2007)

رائع جدا.......الف شكر


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (25 سبتمبر 2007)

مهندسة نادية صراحة اثريتي منتدانا الغالي بمشاريع لم نكن لنجدها دونك

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الجبار ودمتي لنا وللمنتدى


----------



## redmax (25 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اختى الكريمة


----------



## معمارية من بغداد (25 سبتمبر 2007)

شيء رائع!!! طريقة تقديم علمية و اسلوب متطور لعرض اللوحات 
مشكورة جدا


----------



## فيديل2007 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

اكثر من رائعه ...انشالله يسلموو.....


----------



## المعمارى المصرى (26 سبتمبر 2007)

Thank You so much


----------



## محمد زعيتر (29 سبتمبر 2007)

رائع واللله أنو هادا أجمل ماشفت


----------



## محمد زعيتر (29 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوريييين


----------



## scarface6us (18 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله في جهودك 
طبعا مشاريع رائعة


----------



## تيماء تو (19 أكتوبر 2007)

shokran nadia


----------



## ala ala (19 أكتوبر 2007)

كثيرا ما سمعت بمشاريع عملاقه ولم اؤؤمن بعملقتها اما هذه المشاريع فهي فعلا مشاريع عملاقه
ولك جزيل الشكر اخي العزيز


----------



## جنتالا (19 أكتوبر 2007)

اخت نادية : شكرا جزيلا لك على ها المجهود ويا ريت تساعديني بالحصول على شي مشروع او اي شي عن موضوع مجلس شعب , القاعة الرئيسية مقاطع ومساقط والك جزيل الشكر


----------



## arch_mohammed (23 أكتوبر 2007)

شاريع رائعة جدا جدا ّّّّّّّ------------------بس يا ريت تدلوني كيف ممكن افتح صور بهادل الشكل


----------



## tiger007 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

رائع جدا رائع جدا رائع جدا رائع جدا رائع جدا رائع جدا رائع جدا رائع جدا


----------



## sasy0o0o (25 أكتوبر 2007)

مشاريع حلوة جدا جدا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sasy0o0o (25 أكتوبر 2007)

اية رايكم ناخد مشروع مشروع ياجماعة ونتناقش فية
واهى فرصة نشوف طرق النقد
ونقط التميز كمان
اتمنى توافقو


----------



## معمارية جديدة (25 أكتوبر 2007)

روووووووووووعة
تحياتي وعاشت ايدك اختي نادية


----------



## احلام مستغانمي (25 أكتوبر 2007)

بغض النظر عن المصادر التي المت من جميع البلدان تقريبا (الهند _ الصين _ روما___
ولكن طريقة العرض والالوان التي استخدمت والاهتمام بأهم التفاصيل (التي تصنع الفرق)
كافية لنجاح المشروع بأمتياز


----------



## ffares213 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

يا سلام مشاريع مدهلة


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (18 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااوااااااااااااااااوىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## م.نواف (19 نوفمبر 2007)

ماشاء الله مشاريع رائعة


----------



## عصام الدين ربيع (19 نوفمبر 2007)

جوووووووود مان


----------



## وفاء عمر محمد (20 نوفمبر 2007)

بجد مشاريع هايلة مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى على الابداعات الجميلة دى:77:


----------



## سنتياغو (20 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور 

بس لوتخليها على صيغة Pdf كل مشروع في ملف يكون احسن ومشكور عل كل شي


----------



## جلال عبد الكريم (20 نوفمبر 2007)

نو الله مشكورة . فعلا مشاريع جيدة بس لو قمت بوضع كل مخطط لوحده


----------



## ffares213 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام مستوي مقبول كنا نتمني ان تكون في الواقع


----------



## حسين الصيفي (20 نوفمبر 2007)

جزا الله خيرا كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع سواء بإضافة مشروع أو برد واريد ان تضيفو بعض من المشاريع التي كانت بهدف تطوير منطقة ما باي دولة عربية مثل احياء احد مناطق القاهرة الفاطمية بمركز حرفي إنمائي وشكرا واتمني التوفيق لكلم جميعا


----------



## محمد ظاهر (20 نوفمبر 2007)

لا تعليق رائع راتععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## sasy0o0o (21 نوفمبر 2007)

ان شاء الله يااخ حسن نضيف مشاريع 
بس انت عارف بقى الدراسة اليومين دول والامتحانات على الابواب ان شاء الله فى اقرب وقت انزل شغلى بس هوة طبعا مش شغل تخرج


----------



## ملولي (4 فبراير 2008)

لا املك الا ان اقول مشروع رائع , تسقيف جميل وتفاصيل اجمل , القطاعات روعة , تسللسل العرض و الاخراج وتطور الفكرة واضح بشكل جميل


----------



## ملولي (4 فبراير 2008)

لا املك الا ان اقول مشروع رائع , تسقيف جميل وتفاصيل اجمل , القطاعات روعة , تسللسل العرض و الاخراج وتطور الفكرة واضح بشكل جميل ....


----------



## ملولي (4 فبراير 2008)

لا املك الا ان اقول مشروع رائع , تسقيف جميل وتفاصيل اجمل , القطاعات روعة , تسللسل العرض و الاخراج وتطور الفكرة واضح بشكل جميل ..........


----------



## ملولي (4 فبراير 2008)

مشاريع هايلة مش عارفة اشكرك


----------



## حسام بركي (4 فبراير 2008)

والله شكرا كتير 
بس ياريت نعرف من أي جامعات هالطلاب
وواضح إنن طلاب لأنو ما في دراسة تنفيذية وحدة
مع حبي وشكري لكم


----------



## alpha bidoo (13 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندسة نادية على هذه المشاريع الرائعة


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (13 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.مصطفى عوض (13 فبراير 2008)

فعلا مش عارف أعلق


عرض رائع لمشاريع خطيرة


----------



## نادية (28 أغسطس 2008)

الصراحة الردود كثير حلوة وان شاء الله نشوف اعمالكم عن قريب...........


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (31 أغسطس 2008)

ماطلع معاي ولا صوووووووووووووورة على العموم شكرا لك


----------



## نادية (30 سبتمبر 2008)

يمكن التحميل عندك بطىء


----------



## عطيةحسن (30 سبتمبر 2008)

يا اخي فين المشاريع 
لا يوجد مشاريع


----------



## بنار اسيا (2 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اسفة اخني نادية ولكن اجد صعوبة في ظهور الصور
حقيقة لا تظهر معي
ارجو ان تضبطوها لان الامر يهمني وانا مشرفة على التخرج
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## فرسان الهندسة (11 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخت نادية أتمنى لو تستطيعي تعديل الصور لأني لم أتمكن من رأيتها في أقرب وقت منفضلك


----------



## بومكحلة (16 أكتوبر 2008)

لم أستطع كذلك رؤية هذه المشاريع فأين الخلل مشكووووووووووووووووووورة


----------



## سـليمان (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الصور لم تفتح


----------



## ع ا د ل (17 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورة يا مهندسة نادية وكثر الله من أمثالك وكان يسعدنا لو كان زويدتنا بتفاصيل أكثر ولك جزيل الشكر.
وأقف صامتا عن تعبير .


----------



## نادية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

والله انا اسفة كثير للى فتحوا وما قدروا يشوفوا الصور
لانو انا من زمان منزلاهم يمكن من سنو فاتت
حتة انا الحينا ما بقدر اشوفهم بس قبل كانوا واضحين عادى 
ما بعرف الخلل شو هو او وين ؟
ياريت الادارة تشوفوا 
وانا اسفة للجميع .........


----------



## فاطمه ابو عجاج (5 مارس 2010)

بالجد اعجز عن لتعليق


----------



## م\فارس (5 مارس 2010)

الاخت \ناديه
طبعا مشاريع رائعه وخاصه انى اعرف اصحابها شخصيا . 
معظمهم من خريجى المعهد العالى للهندسه المعماريه بمدينه 6 اكتوبر
بجمهوريه مصر العربيه.
واحب احيى زملائى تحيه خاصه.:14::14::14::14:


----------



## khaled (troy) (5 مارس 2010)

مشاريع روعة واللة يا ريتني دخلت عمارة بدل مدني واللة


----------



## hananfadi (5 مارس 2010)

كيف ما نعلق لازم ...........
نشكرك على رفع هده الصور لمشارسع رائعة


----------



## معاوية علي (6 مارس 2010)

فعلا مشاريع رائعة


----------



## haboba (6 مارس 2010)

دائماً تبهرنا الإخراجات لكن الأهم هل يا ترى هذه المشاريع قابلة للتنفيذ ؟؟هنا السؤال 
ولكن بالعموم مشاريع تهبل بالصدق ..جميل أن تكون مشاريع بهذا الشكل من عمل طلاب عمارة 
تسلم يدك على هذه المشاركة ..بالتوفيق


----------



## ابو قدري الليبي (29 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور ياخي ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## eng man eng (29 أغسطس 2010)

اعمال متألقة


----------



## بنت معمار (29 أغسطس 2010)

جميل وشكرا


----------



## عراقية معمارية (30 أغسطس 2010)

جميل جدا تحياتي


----------



## سودانية العزه (30 أغسطس 2010)

والله عجيبه جدا اخت ناديه وفقك الله ويارب دايما مزيد من الابداع :20:


----------



## هاودين (13 سبتمبر 2010)

شيء رائع جدا


----------



## نرما (19 ديسمبر 2010)

اكثر من رائع جدا


----------



## محمد عنبه (19 ديسمبر 2010)

تحفه معماريه روعه مشاء الله


----------



## imenarch (19 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك الصحة مشكور.


----------



## نادية (29 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا كثير لكل اللى مرو عالموضوع وعلقو بس اكيد ما بنختلف انو المشاريع هيا اللى روعة وانا بحى اصحاب هاى المشاريع على افكارهم وطريقة عرضهم لهاى المشاريع .........هلا الصور بيظهروا للكل ان شاء الله .*


----------



## ibrahimepau (2 أغسطس 2011)

tres fores


----------

